# My 2 buddies!



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

After canoeing on the river for a few hours yesterday I got to spend some time with 2 of my favorite guys, Hank and Abe!! A great Father's Day for sure!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Grandpa !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is awesome❤ thanks for sharing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I might as well say it, Abe is one very fortunate Son to have such a loving family That would’ be awesome to have a Father and an amazing Granfather that Conoes and not only shoots slingshots, but makes them also. There are so many families that don’t get along at all where I live. The families on this Forum could teach the world what it takes to make a loving family❤


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Tag!! Being a good parent isn't easy, it's hard to control the temper sometimes and choosing there right words to say when you want to cuss and yell. But we gotta try, huh?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!

Good 3-Generations photo!

I see the butt caps run in the family.

Isn't that a butt cap grip that Hank is using on Abe!?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man what a picture. Congratulations Gramps!lol


----------

